# Anos Voldigoad vs Gold Experience Requiem



## Dark Evangel (Sep 11, 2020)

Anos Voldigoad from Maou Gakuin against Gold Experience Requiem from JJBA. 

Who wins this battle?


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 11, 2020)

Anos can do everything ger can do and better


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 11, 2020)

GER can just "lol nope" to zero whatever Anos do.

And GER range is Universal, he can't escape it.

Mismatch, he will never even do a single move nor use his sword


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 11, 2020)

What kind of feat do you need to possess in order to escape or being immune to GER hax?


----------



## Blocky (Sep 11, 2020)

You made this because of VBW didn't you?


----------



## SSMG (Sep 11, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> What kind of feat do you need to possess in order to escape or being immune to GER hax?



Simon breaking out of the multiversal infinite labyrinth is a good one.  He broke fate and chose his own destiny out of near infinite separate possibilities.  

He also has feats of probability alteration. So GER resets the attacks probability to do anything to 0. Simon just changes it back to 100% like he already did against the anti spiral. Or send some missiles back in time to hit GER before the reset which they also did as well.

But honestly this question should be it's own topic in the meta battledome.


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 11, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> GER can just "lol nope" to zero whatever Anos do.
> 
> And GER range is Universal, he can't escape it.
> 
> Mismatch, he will never even do a single move nor use his sword


Do you know what Anos is capable of?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 11, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> What kind of feat do you need to possess in order to escape or being immune to GER hax?



resistance to reality warping on a multiversal level would do it
the aforementioned Simon feat from TTGL would be enough

not familiar with voldibruh so no comment in the match


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2020)

GER lolnopes him so hard he turns back into kirito


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2020)

stop making threads


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> GER lolnopes him so hard he turns back into kirito


Anos can literally revive himself infinitely and "do you think I'd die by being killed", reincarnate people, move in timestop kill people by literally beating his heart, soulfuck, mindfuck and a bunch of other shit. I don't think GER's infinite loop would have any effect on him TBH. @Masterblack06 
Yo back me up here


----------



## Masterblack06 (Sep 11, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> Anos can literally revive himself infinitely and "do you think I'd die by being killed", reincarnate people, move in timestop kill people by literally beating his heart, soulfuck, mindfuck and a bunch of other shit. I don't think GER's infinite loop would have any effect on him TBH. @Masterblack06
> Yo back me up here


The infinite loop most likely wont have an effect going by what I've heard. Unless Anos uses his sword though, his attacks/movement could still get turned to 0 though.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> Anos can literally revive himself infinitely and "do you think I'd die by being killed", reincarnate people, move in timestop kill people by literally beating his heart, soulfuck, mindfuck and a bunch of other shit. I don't think GER's infinite loop would have any effect on him TBH. @Masterblack06
> Yo back me up here



reviving himself is nice but does fuck all since GER doesn't need to kill you to loop you. The rest is literally irrelevant


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 11, 2020)

you need universal reality warping to stalemate requiem, multiversal reality warping to outright overpower it

debating against its hax is pointless since ger can just turn anything to zero


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 11, 2020)

Ajimu solos


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

SSMG said:


> Simon breaking out of the multiversal infinite labyrinth is a good one.  He broke fate and chose his own destiny out of near infinite separate possibilities.
> 
> He also has feats of probability alteration. So GER resets the attacks probability to do anything to 0. Simon just changes it back to 100% like he already did against the anti spiral. Or send some missiles back in time to hit GER before the reset which they also did as well.
> 
> But honestly this question should be it's own topic in the meta battledome.


So probability or fate manipulation is the key?


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

Kurou said:


> reviving himself is nice but does fuck all since GER doesn't need to kill you to loop you. The rest is literally irrelevant


I thought that you need to die in order to be locked in that loop?


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Ajimu solos


Nope, this time she doesn't


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> I thought that you need to die in order to be locked in that loop?




No

He never actually killed Diavolo


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

Kurou said:


> No
> 
> He never actually killed Diavolo


So you are saying that he only needs to touch you?


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

Kurou said:


> GER lolnopes him so hard he turns back into kirito


Ironically, Anos can literally if he wanted make Kirito into a legit woman and rape her in front of his harem lol.


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

アノスは常に力を抑えています。それは銀水聖海に出てからも変わりません。アノスが本来の力の1/∞でも使えばそれで世界が滅ぶとされています。アノス本来のスペックは彼が存在しているだけで漏れ出す力によって世界が滅ぶほどです。アノスはそうならないように常に自分の中で力と力を衝突させて消滅させています。アノスが常に使っている力はその残りカスです

Can someone translate it properly for me? Thanks.

It is from the novel but it is still in Japanese.


----------



## SSMG (Sep 12, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> So probability or fate manipulation is the key?



Well the actual feat that demonstrates Simon is able to 100% break the GER loop is him breaking out of the infinite universal labyrinth. It's the basically the same thing that GER is. 

Those others abilities should work as well as they'd cancel each other out well but that's harder to quantify because of the op nature of these types of abilities.


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

SSMG said:


> Well the actual feat that demonstrates Simon is able to 100% break the GER loop is him breaking out of the infinite universal labyrinth. It's the basically the same thing that GER is.
> 
> Those others abilities should work as well as they'd cancel each other out well but that's harder to quantify because of the op nature of these types of abilities.


Well, Anos may have a chance because apparently in the recent chapters of the recent arc in the novel in Japanese. (if someone can translate it for me)

His world is actually in an upper "layers" in the hierarchy of the worlds, each world is actually an Universe and there is a silver sea which is actually a Multiverse as it is stated to contain countless parallels Universes in it.

There are 4 Gods which control it and they are hyping Anos to transcend soon into the deeper layers because his power cannot be contained into the upper world or the Universe he is living. Basically he is not using not even 1% this entire time in the anime.


On top of messing constantly with reality or the laws in the Universe which attracted their attention.

This author doesn't lack any imagination to make Anos broken huh and that shit is still ongoing.


----------



## SSMG (Sep 12, 2020)

I'd wait to see exactly what he's capable of if he's currently being hyped up to God level in his series.


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 12, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Ironically, Anos can literally if he wanted make Kirito into a legit woman and rape her in front of his harem lol.


Jesus Christ


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

SSMG said:


> I'd wait to see exactly what he's capable of if he's currently being hyped up to God level in his series.


I will not surprised if he end up being night-omnipotent at the end of the novel.

Each time, he makes the impossible possible.

And shit keep getting more and more ridiculous as the story go on.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 12, 2020)

Kurou said:


> reviving himself is nice but does fuck all since GER doesn't need to kill you to loop you. The rest is literally irrelevant


important to note that to get out of the loop you'd still need to be able to cancel his Return to Nothing in order to take an action, at which point you're probably out of GER's paygrade anyways. Diavolo could've used King Crimson to avoid any of the deaths if that was case, but he couldn't take action even while in the death loop.


Akira1993 said:


> So you are saying that he only needs to touch you?


Not even that necessarily, his Stand page describes it as just an extension of his ability to return things to 0, which he can activate outside of time without any contact whatsoever


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> important to note that to get out of the loop you'd still need to be able to cancel his Return to Nothing in order to take an action, at which point you're probably out of GER's paygrade anyways. Diavolo could've used King Crimson to avoid any of the deaths if that was case, but he couldn't take action even while in the death loop.
> 
> Not even that necessarily, his Stand page describes it as just an extension of his ability to return things to 0, which he can activate outside of time without any contact whatsoever


I was referring to the infinite dead loop, he touched Diavolo before sending him to that loop no?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> I was referring to the infinite dead loop, he touched Diavolo before sending him to that loop no?



That's what he's talking about

His ability to fuck with people that way is an extension of his ability to negate something to 0. The death loop itself is something about setting his death to 0 so he'll never actually die but always come back at a point right before his death. And again, he did this without actually killing him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Ironically, Anos can literally if he wanted make Kirito into a legit woman and rape her in front of his harem lol.



yeah idc


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

Kurou said:


> That's what he's talking about
> 
> His ability to fuck with people that way is an extension of his ability to negate something to 0. The death loop itself is something about setting his death to 0 so he'll never actually die but always come back at a point right before his death. And again, he did this without actually killing him.


Can you show me the details mechanics of his ability (source) because the anime was confusing.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2020)

I dont have the interview on hand myself

OG prob has it lying around somewhere


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 12, 2020)

Araki barely has any interviews about GER

if at all

the JoJo a Go Go book where he said GER was the strongest stand is probably the only time he ever mentioned GER outside of the manga afaik


----------



## Keishin (Sep 12, 2020)

GER stomps "escaping multiverse" doesnt sound relevant here


----------



## Masterblack06 (Sep 12, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Ironically, Anos can literally if he wanted make Kirito into a legit woman and rape her in front of his harem lol.


 
Akira what the fuck man


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 12, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Akira what the fuck man


Wanting some Griffith moment again for the sake of quality writing in order to channel the "Guts" into his harem after seeing that horrible act.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 12, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> important to note that to get out of the loop you'd still need to be able to cancel his Return to Nothing in order to take an action



Or have high tier causality manipulation yourself.


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 12, 2020)

Heaven Dio did it with his very limited reality warping powers

but it’s non-canon


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2020)

Gordo solos said:


> Araki barely has any interviews about GER
> 
> if at all
> 
> the JoJo a Go Go book where he said GER was the strongest stand is probably the only time he ever mentioned GER outside of the manga afaik



nah, peeps have posted interviews and translations regarding shit like this before. I've never bothered to hold on to em though


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 12, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> I thought that you need to die in order to be locked in that loop?



You do. Once again, GER has not shown the ability to loop immortals or characters that can revive


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 12, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You do. Once again, GER has not shown the ability to loop immortals or characters that can revive


ger has literally worked when time didn't exist, it'd just reset their immortality to zero


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 12, 2020)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> ger has literally worked when time didn't exist, it'd just reset their immortality to zero



That literally makes no sense at all


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 12, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> That literally makes no sense at all


reality warping doesn't make sense yes


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 12, 2020)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> reality warping doesn't make sense yes



If a character literally can not die at all then what makes you think that GER that change that? There is nothing on panel that suggest that with how we saw the loop worked. GER simply removes the effect after cause. It's not a power eraser


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 12, 2020)

Kurou said:


> I dont have the interview on hand myself
> 
> OG prob has it lying around somewhere



it's just from the stand page


it's just an extension of its regular x 0 powers so I don't see why that means he has to touch the enemy when he didn't even move when Diavolo's time erasure was reverted


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> If a character literally can not die at all then what makes you think that GER that change that? There is nothing on panel that suggest that with how we saw the loop worked. GER simply removes the effect after cause. It's not a power eraser




Yeah, because Diavolo's been able to save himself from his deaths with ski-


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 12, 2020)

to be fair that can easily be explained by Diavolo not being able to make any actions


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 12, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> If a character literally can not die at all then what makes you think that GER that change that? There is nothing on panel that suggest that with how we saw the loop worked. GER simply removes the effect after cause. It's not a power eraser


literaly what he did to diavolo, turned his time powers to zero


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> to be fair that can easily be explained by Diavolo not being able to make any actions




Which is the same as taking his powers away


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 12, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Yeah, because Diavolo's been able to save himself from his deaths with ski-





Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> literaly what he did to diavolo, turned his time powers to zero



Diavolo didn't even try to use KC once he was trapped, and time manipulation and immortality are not the same. Diavolo ability helps him avoid death, it doesn't negate the fact that he could actually die.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> The infinite loop most likely wont have an effect going by what I've heard. Unless Anos uses his sword though, his attacks/movement could still get turned to 0 though.



Anos isn't multiversal.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 12, 2020)

Fang said:


> Anos isn't multiversal.



Please tell me you don't actually read that Gary Stu ass novel


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Please tell me you don't actually read that Gary Stu ass novel



I watch the anime which I find reasonably amusing and entertaining, I ain't reading fucking LNs.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Diavolo didn't even try to use KC once he was trapped, and time manipulation and immortality are not the same. Diavolo ability helps him avoid death, it doesn't negate the fact that he could actually die.



The point was that it takes powers away. Yes he didn't use it, because he most likely couldn't.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You do. Once again, GER has not shown the ability to loop immortals or characters that can revive



You don't.


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 12, 2020)

How exactly will skipping time help in the loop? He’s still gonna die either way


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 13, 2020)

...

Best thing Anos did in the anime was vape a lake I believe 

Except for weird nonsense he pulled off when he X'ed the guardian of time outside of the flow of time or something?...Which I have no clue how to quantify.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 13, 2020)

Gordo solos said:


> How exactly will skipping time help in the loop? He’s still gonna die either way



I'm assuming the logic is that because Diavolo couldn't/didn't use KC that his powers were erased. And thus GER can negate immortality and other related abilities.

I don't agree with it, but i see the point of the argument.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> The point was that it takes powers away. Yes he didn't use it, because he most likely couldn't.



If Diavolo could have done anything they would not have cut him open on that operating table, iirc he evn says he can't move. His actions are still being negated in the death loop


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 13, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Diavolo didn't even try to use KC once he was trapped, and time manipulation and immortality are not the same. Diavolo ability helps him avoid death, it doesn't negate the fact that he could actually die.


generic stone mask vampire vs gold experience requiem
who wins
betting on the vampire since it'd easily survive getting shanked by a hobo and run over by a bus



OtherGalaxy said:


> If Diavolo could have done anything they would not have cut him open on that operating table, iirc he evn says he can't move. His actions are still being negated in the death loop


which means requiem put diavolo in a reality where he can't use his powers, much less be able to move
or you could also argue that diavolo just didn't think to use king crimson which is dumb


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 13, 2020)

yeah I'm not disagreeing with that


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Gordo solos said:


> How exactly will skipping time help in the loop? He’s still gonna die either way



He gets to move in the skipped time which means he gets out of harms way. Were you not reading? that's literally purpose of KC. To let him see the future and position himself the best way possible


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I'm assuming the logic is that because Diavolo couldn't/didn't use KC that his powers were erased. And thus GER can negate immortality and other related abilities.
> 
> I don't agree with it, but i see the point of the argument.



He's putting them in a reality where their powers don't work. Unless they can somehow get out of it ala Simon and the infinite labyrinth they're stuck. If Anal moldybut can flex his way out of shit like this then sure. But none of the abilities listed so far help with that


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> He gets to move in the skipped time which means he gets out of harms way. Were you not reading? that's literally purpose of KC. To let him see the future and position himself the best way possible


Yeah, he moves out of harm’s way

then the next thing will pop out of nowhere and kill him, he’s still under the effect, time-skip won’t save him


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Gordo solos said:


> Yeah, he moves out of harm’s way
> 
> then the next thing will pop out of nowhere and kill him, he’s still under the effect, time-skip won’t save him




That doesn't mean he wouldn't have tried since thats his go to move all of the fucking time. The fact that he didn't means he couldn't.


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 13, 2020)

Wait I don’t think we’re on the same page here


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2020)

>OP
>Dark Evangel

WHAT A TWIST


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> it's just from the stand page
> 
> 
> it's just an extension of its regular x 0 powers so I don't see why that means he has to touch the enemy when he didn't even move when Diavolo's time erasure was reverted


The last paragraph implies contact which he did when he struck Diavolo.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

"Struck by its power" does not imply physical contact. It just means "something hit by this power"


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> "Struck by its power" does not imply physical contact. It just means "something hit by this power"


But he Muda muda Diavolo before sending him to the infinite death loop no?

Why not doing that without moving at all?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> But he Muda muda Diavolo before sending him to the infinite death loop no?
> 
> Why not doing that without moving at all?



That was Giorno. When GER acts and uses it's abilities it does so independently without Giorno's knowledge (which is why GER threads don't even include Giorno in the mix)


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> That was Giorno. When GER acts and uses it's abilities it does so independently without Giorno's knowledge (which is why GER threads don't even include Giorno in the mix)


Then there is no proof that he can do without any contact at all on his own.

That is merely an assumption and a different interpretation.

For instance, it could have used that moment to activate that ability


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Then there is no proof that he can do without any contact at all on his own.
> 
> That is merely an assumption and a different interpretation.




Nah thats you having trouble with the english language


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Nah thats you having trouble with the english language


Visual implies something else that your databook about his stand.

Several people for instance believe that he need to kill in order to activate that Infinite loop first lol.

That is where you get different Interpretation.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Visual implies something else that your databook about his stand.



They don't



> Several people for instance believe that he need to kill in order to activate that Infinite loop first lol.



You mean freddie being wrong as he usually is. Like the last time we argued about GER



> That is where you get wrong Interpretation.



fixed that for ya buddy


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> They don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He clearly Muda muda Diavolo where he could instantly send him in that infinite loop right from the start but he didn't, why?

You will have to showcase an instance where he do that without any movement nor contact from his part besides vague texts from a databook.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> He clearly Muda muda Diavolo where he could instantly send him in that infinite loop right from the start but he didn't, why?



PIS is not an argument buddy



> You will have to showcase an instance where he do that without any movement nor contact from his part besides vague texts from a databook.



You mean like when Diavolo went for a time skip and GER interrupted him? At a time where Giorno couldn't move?


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> PIS is not an argument buddy
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like when Diavolo went for a time skip and GER interrupted him? At a time where Giorno couldn't move?


More like it need prerequisites to activate that ability, which is my opinion otherwise it will have done right from the start.

I am talking about the infinite death loop.

the "struck by his power" line could also implie that he need to literally struck his opponent to activate that ability which the visual implies as well. That is how I see personally since to be fair, the real detailed mechanics of that ability is still too vague.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

And thats what I mean by "you're having trouble with the english language"

Unless you claim his power is his fists. He also can't punch time but he negated Diavolo's time skip

The infinite death loop doesn't need the target to die. in the fucking manga itself it states Diavolo is alive but he ain't comin back.


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> And thats what I mean by "you're having trouble with the english language"
> 
> Unless you claim his power is his fists. He also can't punch time but he negated Diavolo's time skip
> 
> The infinite death loop doesn't need the target to die. in the fucking manga itself it states Diavolo is alive but he ain't comin back.


He has differents abilities no? the return to Zero, his old abilities amplified and the infinite death loop.

One of these, he didn't need to move at all to use it whereas for the others, he did, including the infinite death loop.

You have nothing against that besides backpedaling into that vague statement which contradicts the visual hence why you don't have a general consensus.

Several people outside of this forum (and some in this forum like that Freddie you mentioned ) believe that death is the trigger as I checked, some don't, some believe that a contact is necessary for the BFR into another reality.

Guess they all have trouble with the language lol.

I am on the physical contact side, I personally don't buy the death option when I re-watch the scene again.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

........


Akira, the negate to 0 and death loop are the same ability

When did I backpedal? do you know what that is? 

The opinions of people that post outside of this forum are irrelevant and Freddie's wrong, nothing else is new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> ........
> 
> 
> Akira, the negate to 0 and death loop are the same ability
> ...


Isn't the death loop a reality warping BFR?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Isn't the death loop a reality warping BFR?



Thats part of his return to 0 power yes. Their deaths are set to 0 so they experience a loop without ever actually dying

Thats what "struck by this power" means


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Thats part of his return to 0 power yes. Their deaths are set to 0 so they experience a loop without ever actually dying
> 
> Thats what "struck by this power" means


But they have to die first in order to logically set it back to zero and experience the loop, no?

The return to zero seems like time rewinding mechanics wise and the infinite loop is literally him being BFR from reality into somewhere else.

How is it the same ability when the mechanics are completely different?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

No they dont have to die


Once again they note Diavolo is still alive. But he wont be returning to this reality

Its fiction. Ask Araki


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Like, have you never seen the "how does king crimson work?" Memes?


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> No they dont have to die
> 
> 
> Once again they note Diavolo is still alive. But he wont be returning to this reality
> ...


Can you show me the scan where they note that? How they know that he is still alive or not if he isn't even there to begin with lol?


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Like, have you never seen the "how does king crimson work?" Memes?


The "it just works" memes? Yeah I can't avoid those memes even if I wanted.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Can you show me the scan where they note that? How they know that he is still alive or not if he isn't even there to begin with lol?



Not atm. But its even in the anime somewhat

Trish says he's still alive. Her and her father have a psychic connection that lets them feel the others presence (its actually used in plot several times) but Giorno tells her it doesnt matter. He's not coming back


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Not atm. But its even in the anime somewhat
> 
> Trish says he's still alive. Her and her father have a psychic connection that lets them feel the others presence (its actually used in plot several times) but Giorno tells her it doesnt matter. He's not coming back


Interesting but I doubt that connection is still valid when he is literally outside of reality lol.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

The bond between a father and daughter is unbreakable


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> The bond between a father and daughter is *unbreakable*


Wrong part of Jojo.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 13, 2020)

All i know is that going by @Kurou  statement of GER's death loop being  more akin to a BFR, that means that it will have no effect on Ajimu.

So in the end we are all winners


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 13, 2020)

But on a more serious note, Diavolo was actually "dead" the moment he got muda muda'd. The man was literally a corpse in the river and the loop started right when his body disappeared.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

You're free to believe that. It's a free country. Right Akir-


wait


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> You're free to believe that. It's a free country. Right Akir-
> 
> 
> wait


"Free" country? 


If only it was the case here.


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> All i know is that going by @Kurou  statement of GER's death loop being  more akin to a BFR, that means that it will have no effect on Ajimu.
> 
> So in the end we are all winners


Why are you obsessed with Ajimu pal?

She is meh as an OP character fetish, choose another one which is more charismatic.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Why are you obsessed with Ajimu pal?
> 
> She is meh as an OP character fetish, choose another one which is more charismatic.



How dare you


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 13, 2020)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You do. Once again, GER has not shown the ability to loop immortals or characters that can revive


You do not. Giorno specifically didn't kill Diavolo


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Which is the same as taking his powers away


It's actually much much stronger than simple power erasure


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Why are you obsessed with Ajimu pal?
> 
> She is meh as an OP character fetish, choose another one which is more charismatic.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> More like it need prerequisites to activate that ability, which is my opinion otherwise it will have done right from the start.
> 
> I am talking about the infinite death loop.
> 
> the "struck by his power" line could also implie that he need to literally struck his opponent to activate that ability which the visual implies as well. That is how I see personally since to be fair, the real detailed mechanics of that ability is still too vague.



the death loop is the exact same power as him canceling actions which is why contact doesn't matter
it's the exact same thing, he's just multiplying death by 0 this time, it's not some extra separate ability or anything it's the exact same thing it does with everything else
idk why freddie saying Diavolo died after the mudamuda, manga makes it clear he survived. Hobo shank is his first death


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the death loop is the exact same power as him canceling actions which is why contact doesn't matter
> it's the exact same thing, he's just multiplying death by 0 this time, it's not some extra separate ability or anything it's the exact same thing it does with everything else
> idk why freddie saying Diavolo died after the mudamuda, manga makes it clear he survived. Hobo shank is his first death


Although it is more BFR than just multiplying his death by zero.


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 13, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Although it is more BFR than just multiplying his death by zero.


it's not bfr, it's reality warping


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2020)

in obd 2027

ger will be downgraded to park level reality warping and even galaxy level+ abarai renji will be able to dunk it through shuumatsu poseidon's temple


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Diavolo could've used King Crimson to avoid any of the deaths if that was case, but he couldn't take action even while in the death loop.





Kurou said:


> That's what he's talking about
> 
> His ability to fuck with people that way is an extension of his ability to negate something to 0. The death loop itself is something about setting his death to 0 so he'll never actually die but always come back at a point right before his death. And again, he did this without actually killing him.



Going by visual, it looked like he destroyed King Crimson before looping him. So like that is why he does not or can not use King Crimson. He would not have it in the other realities or something like that. Only in the one her originally died in.



OtherGalaxy said:


> If Diavolo could have done anything they would not have cut him open on that operating table, iirc he evn says he can't move. His actions are still being negated in the death loop





Kurou said:


> That doesn't mean he wouldn't have tried since thats his go to move all of the fucking time. The fact that he didn't means he couldn't.



It was probably in just that death loop he could not move.


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 13, 2020)

Yeah he’s able to move in the other loops


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Going by visual, it looked like he destroyed King Crimson before looping him. So like that is why he does not or can not use King Crimson. He would not have it in the other realities or something like that. Only in the one her originally died in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't destroy KC


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> He didn't destroy KC



I don't know. Didn't Star Platinum basically do that to the world?


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't know. Didn't Star Platinum basically do that to the world?


Jotaro killed DIO. Stands are psychic manifestations of the users power, and they can take many forms including partial forms. Barring obvious exceptions, you can't actually "kill" a stand. You could erase it via power erasure or some shit but that would apply to any ability


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2020)

I have never seen such a stupid evaluation of GER's abilities before this thread


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2020)

And I was here years ago when Dark Evangel made Asuna vs GER the legendary match up of all time


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 13, 2020)

Fang said:


> And I was here years ago when Dark Evangel made Asuna vs GER the legendary match up of all time


Asuna from negima? What a coincidence, I Just made a thread involving her


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 13, 2020)

Fang said:


> And I was here years ago when Dark Evangel made Asuna vs GER the legendary match up of all time



that thread was like the best crash course in how GER worked if you were new to things too


----------



## Kurou (Sep 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Going by visual, it looked like he destroyed King Crimson before looping him. So like that is why he does not or can not use King Crimson. He would not have it in the other realities or something like that. Only in the one her originally died in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah. If you kill a stand the user dies too and there isnt some delayed affect. The only exception to this is Notorious BIG which actually requires its user to die first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 13, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Nah. If you kill a stand the user dies too and there isnt some delayed affect. The only exception to this is Notorious BIG which actually requires its user to die first


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> Asuna from negima? What a coincidence, I Just made a thread involving her



Don't care nerd


----------



## SoulOfCinder (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes you do


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 13, 2020)

Fang said:


> Don't care nerd


So y u reply doh


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2020)

Yeah I did, but its like comparing squishing an ant and saying "You put the effort to raise your foot on me so I win".  I guess this is how people who have the personality equivalent to paint chips react in general.

*shrugs*


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Sep 13, 2020)

Fang said:


> I have never seen such a stupid evaluation of GER's abilities before this thread


> 7 Pages of STANDS MAGIC STANDS MAGIC


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Blocky (Sep 13, 2020)

GER should work on immortals tho.

Like dying over and over without a thing to do to change it is the worst fate for immortals.


----------



## accountmaker (Sep 13, 2020)

Fang said:


> Yeah I did, but its like comparing squishing an ant and saying "You put the effort to raise your foot on me so I win".  I guess this is how people who have the personality equivalent to paint chips react in general.
> 
> *shrugs*


Wow you're still talking to me. Lol.


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2020)

Truly this is a reality of blub blub blub


----------



## Masterblack06 (Sep 13, 2020)

Yeah I think this threads done now


----------

